# Bundesland anhand der PLZ abfragen



## DivDax (13. März 2005)

Hallo!

Meine Frage hat vielleicht eher weniger mit PHP zu tun, jedoch stelle ich meine Frage trotzdem hier, weil ich es mit PHP realisieren möchte.

Gibt es eine Liste die aufweißt welche Postleitzahl zu welchem Bundesland gehört?
Wenn ja, wo finde ich eine solche Liste?



Gruß,
DivDax


----------



## speicher (13. März 2005)

Es gibt keine eindeutige Zuordnung von PLz zu Bundesländern. 
So ist z.B.  39xxx sowohl in Niedersachsen, als auch in Sachsen-Anhalt vergeben.

Aber eine PLZ Karte kannst Du Dir hier auch bestellen
Link


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (14. März 2005)

speicher hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt keine eindeutige Zuordnung von PLz zu Bundesländern.


Natürlich kann man eine PLZ eindeutig einem Bundesland zuordnen.

DivDax: Versuch es mal mit der OpenGeoDb.


----------



## speicher (14. März 2005)

Stimmt...die volle PLZ, ich meinte vielmehr, die ersten beiden Ziffern....aber da habe ich etwas falsch verstanden...


----------



## DivDax (14. März 2005)

Vielen Dank für den super Link Matthias!
Genau sowas habe ich gesucht! 

Wieso zahlen wenns auch kostenlos geht?


----------

